# this disgusts me!!



## Buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2007)

im at a loss for words after reading this article....do sheriff's have a code of ethics to follow?....

Oaky Woods lease increases after owner cited
By S. Heather Duncan - hduncan@macontel.com
Developers who own the Oaky Woods Wildlife Management Area in Houston County are requiring that the state pay 24 percent more this year for the privilege of managing wildlife and public hunting on the land.

The wildlife management lease between the owners and the state Department of Natural Resources is renegotiated every year. But this was the first revision since one of the owners, about to receive a hunting citation for holding an illegal dove hunt on his land, threatened retaliation through the Oaky Woods lease, according to DNR documents.

Charles Ayer, one of the owners of Oaky Woods and spokesman for the group, was cited for unlawful enticement of game after a large group of hunters was caught hunting doves in September over a field baited with wheat. He informed DNR law enforcement agent Sgt. Tony Fox that a second Oaky Woods owner, Scott Free, was part of the hunting party on Ayer's Peach County property.

According to a DNR incident report, Ayer, who also owns The Sports Center in Perry, told Fox that federal regulations allow this type of dove hunting. The report said that when Fox offered to consult a U.S. Fish & Wildlife Services special agent, Ayer "responded by telling (Fox) that ... the Department's ability to lease theWMA in the future was dependent upon how officers elected to pursue prosecution - he plainly stated that federal involvement would adversely impact the lease."

Contacted by The Telegraph, Ayer said he disagreed with this description of what happened but declined to comment further about the incident. He also declined to comment about the reason for the increase in the cost of the lease.

U.S. Fish & Wildlife officials were not contacted about the incident, but that's normal, said Col. Terry West, chief of DNR law enforcement. He said unless federal agents are already on the scene, DNR agents usually write a citation, which is heard in state or local probate court rather than federal court. The exception is in counties where the court system has a history of failing to support DNR law enforcement, he said.

"At the time, that wasn't the case down there," he said. But because the case still has not been heard, he said, "this will probably lead to a change in that. ... I would have expected that a case made last September would have been adjudicated by this time."

In Peach County, hunting violations are usually heard in probate court. However, someone, probably the defendant, was granted a request for the case to be transferred to Superior Court, said Michelle Riley, probate court traffic clerk.

Sandy Jones, office administrator for the district attorney's office in Peach County, which tries Superior Court cases, said the lag in trying the case is not unusual because the court has a backlog of misdemeanor cases.

"We hope to get to the misdemeanors by August," she said.


OAKY WOODS LEASE

The state has had a wildlife management lease on Oaky Woods, a popular Middle Georgia hunting spot, for more than three decades. During most of that time, the land was owned by various timber companies, most recently Weyerhaeuser. A group of Houston County businessmen purchased Oaky Woods in 2004, and the owners have announced plans to develop it into a community that would rival the size of nearby cities. Owners have continued the DNR lease in the meantime.

When the lease was renegotiated in April for the hunting year that starts this August, the rate was increased from $8.25 to $10.25 per acre, said Kevin Kramer, DNR regional supervisor of game management. The total cost for leasing the roughly 16,200 acres is now about $165,960.

Of all the state's 92 wildlife management areas, Oaky Woods now has the most expensive lease per acre. The average lease rate in the state is $5.76 an acre, said Melissa Cummings, public affairs coordinator for the DNR Wildlife Resources Division. Cummings said there is no set limit on the amount the state will pay for the lease in future years.


THE HUNTING CITATIONS

Fox, the initial responding officer, stopped at Ayer's property on U.S. 341 outside Fort Valley for a routine compliance check when he heard gunshots. His report describes a group of hunters shooting doves over a baited field.

In accordance with federal guidelines, only Ayer was charged for this because the other hunters might not have realized the field was baited, said the DNR's West. The citation, unlawful enticement of game, carries a potential penalty of $540 to $1,000 in Peach County, where the incident occurred.

The DNR Web site indicates that illegal hunting of doves over bait is a significant problem in Georgia, with hunters and landowners often being confused about what constitutes baiting.

According to the incident report, Ayer disputed the charge, saying the field was a feed lot for his elk. The wheat was not growing but had been scattered across a field of Bermuda grass, photos taken at the scene show. DNR officers informed Ayer that this was not a reasonable feed lot under Georgia regulations.

The incident report says Ayer called DNR Commissioner Noel Holcomb. West said Ayer told Holcomb to get the DNR officers off his property. Holcomb then spoke with one of the DNR rangers.

"Holcomb told them to do their job," West said. "He backed us wholly. There was never any question about us doing the right thing." Officers with the Macon law enforcement office, which handled the incident, verified that Holcomb did not try to interfere.

Later, when Ayer continued to contact the commissioner to argue that he had done nothing wrong, West and DNR game chief Mark Whitney visited Ayer at his property, West said.

"We did not want to upset the cart because Oaky Woods is a very valuable piece of property to us," West said. "It is so important to the black bear population, and it has been one of our most popular management areas for well over 20 years. I'm sure all that played into the decision to send the two chiefs down there."

However, after listening to Ayer and also consulting the state agronomist about normal agricultural practices, they concluded that their officers had made the right decision, West said."In my time as chief we've never reversed a decision our officers have made," he added.

According to the incident report, a number of prominent men were in the hunting party on Ayer's land. Among them was Houston County Sheriff Cullen Talton, who "directed a great deal of profanity towards (the responding officer) upon his request to inspect Talton's birds," according to the report.

Talton did not return phone calls last week.

Talton's son Neal Talton, vice chairman of the Houston County Development Authority, was ticketed during the same incident for having shot more doves than the 12 permitted to one hunter in a single day. According to the DNR incident report, he ran away before being apprehended with 61 doves.


To contact writer S. Heather Duncan, call 744-4225.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep. This is BAD.  Goes to show that people with money think they are above the law and should not have to follow it as normal people do.  The future of Oaky Woods WMA
relies solely on how this man is treated by the law.  The lease cost went up around 32,000.00 for a 500.00 fine, and that is IF he has to pay the fine.  There was also some
stuff in the article about Senior LAw Enforcement Officials
that were at the dove shoot using vulgar and profane language at the DNR people that were there doing their job.  Bad deal all the way around  Sooner or later there will be a huge high cost sub division sitting right where Oaky Woods was


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 17, 2007)

ONLY PERSON I SEE TO BLAME FOR THIS IS SONNY.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

i agree sonny is at the bottom of this but cullen should have some kind of disiplinary actions as a result as well....i mean to think of all the people that have had to pay the fine for hunting dove over bait and they curse the officers out cause they think there above the law....then the price goes up....man i wish i had the power to do something about this....


----------



## shop foreman (Jun 18, 2007)

yep just goes to show ya and no there will be nothing done about it, i've already sent my e-mail to the sport center they will get no more of my money and should get noone else's either.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

they wont get any of my money either


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 18, 2007)

This does say a lot for the integrity of our DNR rangers and their management.  Good for them.  They could have very well turned and looked the other way for a little special treatment somewhere else.  But they didn’t.  They stood their ground, the system supported them.  Now let’s rally behind them and support them too.    

Tony Fox, I salute you, for a job well done.


----------



## maconducks (Jun 18, 2007)

How long do you think a public picket line in front of the sports center would last before the sheriff shut it down????


----------



## maconducks (Jun 18, 2007)

OR how about we climb all over the vendors that supply the sports center and see if they crumble???  I'm going to copy and paste this to every manufacturer that trades w/ them and you should do the same..


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

haha...that picket line wouldn't last long...but i wonder how the county commisioners and county residents would take to the sheriff and his son acting as they did?....but then again sonny and jim marshall would probably back them up....sorry people in this world


----------



## shop foreman (Jun 18, 2007)

SORRY I CAN'T TYPE ALL THAT AGAIN BUT I SPOKE WITH MR. AYERS ON THE PHONE TO GET HIS SIDE OF THE STORY AND I POSTED IT IN "CAMP FIRE TALK" AND HE STATED HE WOULD LIKE TO TALK TO ANYONE THAT WILL SUPPLY HIM WITH A NAME AND NUMBER AS I DID. BELIEVE IT OR NOT.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

shop, of course he's going to give you the run around....i will take tony fox's word over that mans any day....tony fox has proven his loyalty and professionalism to his profession to me...i've worked side by side a few times with him in the years ive been in public safety...i've also had my run ins with him and ranger brown many years ago...these dnr rangers in central ga are good folks....now CULLEN and AYERS on the other hand are crooked cons....if there was only a way to pin this to cullens job...we need a new sheriff in town anyhow


----------



## shop foreman (Jun 18, 2007)

IF IT WENT DOWN THAT WAY I AGREE BUCKEYE AND AS I HAVE SAID NO WHERE DID I SAY I BELIEVED EVERY THING HE TOLD ME , JUST SAID WE TALKED AND I TOLD HIM A SHERIFF SHOULD KNOW BETTER IF THEY CHECKED HIM A HUNDRED TIMES HOW BOUT I DO HIM THAT WAY AT A TRAFFIC STOP SEE HOW HE LIKES IT. IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 18, 2007)

maconducks
A pickett line would last as long as it needed to if went about it the right way.  These things can be legal and
the law has to support and protect it.


----------



## maconducks (Jun 18, 2007)

I hear ya Larry, but I'm not stepping in one down there w/o proper personal protection...lol


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol...i heard that macon...heck he might discharge a firearm in the city of perry accidently hit someone and get away with it...especially with the police chief down there....i better not get started on that place..........


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 18, 2007)

i understand shop...not trying to get in your stuff....but he shouldn't try to deny want the media has gathered from legal reports....ya know?....maybe ayer,cullen,and cullens son should come out to the media with an apology and take responsability for there actions instead of hiding like cowards


----------



## shop foreman (Jun 19, 2007)

BUCKEYE I AGREE 100% WITH THAT, I MENTIONED THAT HE SAID THE GIRL AT THE PAPER ALWAYS MISQUOTES THE FACTS OR HAS IN THE PAST. THATS WHAT HE SAYS


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 19, 2007)

mikey said:


> the paper or news service publish what is fact or truth, politicians and rich guys tell you what they want you to hear or believe.



mikey,

While I tend to believe these particular reports and am certainly no fan of the developers of Oaky Woods and their Executive Accomplice, to say that "the paper or news service publish what is fact or truth" is going way out on a limb!

Many publications print, distortions, half-truths and out and out lies for their own benefit and to promote their own agenda on a regular basis.

I've come to believe only what I witness for myself (sometimes not even all of that! ) and only about a 1/3 of what I read in magazines and news reports.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 19, 2007)

Glad to see the DNR boys did their job and that the higher ups backed them up.  Having said that...it's a free country (or at least it will be until 2008) and the landowners have the right to charge the state whatever they want to lease the land...or not lease it at all to the state.


----------



## maconducks (Jun 19, 2007)

Alpha, I agree with free enterprise, (and so does Sonny, thats why the state didnt buy the land, then he and his buddies couldnt profit from it)but not when you use what you have as leverage to strong arm people who you deem "lesser" into complying with your wishes or demands.


----------



## shop foreman (Jun 19, 2007)

YEA JEFF AS I LIKE TO SAY BELIEVE HALF WHAT YOU SEE AND NOTHING YA HEAR.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 19, 2007)

IM NOT A DOVE HUNTER BUT IF THAT IS WHERE HE FEEDS HIS ELK AND HE THOUGHT HE WAS LEGAL I CAN UNDERSTAND HIS ANGER AT BEING SCREWED WITH. I WOULDNT HAVE RAISED THE PRICE OF THE LEASE THOUGH I WOULD HAVE LEASED IT TO BOYS OUT OF FLORIDA.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 19, 2007)

BTW, the reporter thar wrote the article did contact Mr. Ayers and left name and number requesting info but he has not returned that call.

Therefore, it would seem that he is NOT willing to speak with anyone interested in hearing his side of the story.


----------



## General Lee (Jun 19, 2007)

The Rangers should remember the old saying"Don't bite the hand that feeds you" If a traffic cop was in a great lease for 20 years and caught the owner of the land sppeding and decided to write him a ticket,the cop should not be surprised when his lease was not renewed.This is the same thing. Ayers is simply raising the lease enough to compensate for hiring an attorney to fight this,so in reality,the State is paying for the defense on a case that they are prosecuting. Idiots.  I'll bet he walks.............


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2007)

General Lee said:


> The Rangers should remember the old saying"Don't bite the hand that feeds you" If a traffic cop was in a great lease for 20 years and caught the owner of the land sppeding and decided to write him a ticket,the cop should not be surprised when his lease was not renewed.This is the same thing. Ayers is simply raising the lease enough to compensate for hiring an attorney to fight this,so in reality,the State is paying for the defense on a case that they are prosecuting. Idiots.  I'll bet he walks.............



And if he didn't write the guy a ticket people like you would want the cop fired and in prison. 

T


----------



## General Lee (Jun 20, 2007)

Throwback said:


> And if he didn't write the guy a ticket people like you would want the cop fired and in prison.
> 
> T


  The Ranger did his job and Mr Ayers is doing his job my increasing the return on the investment made by he and his partners.Truth be known,the Ranger was mad that he didn't get invited to the shoot............


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 20, 2007)

General Lee said:


> The Rangers should remember the old saying"Don't bite the hand that feeds you" If a traffic cop was in a great lease for 20 years and caught the owner of the land sppeding and decided to write him a ticket,the cop should not be surprised when his lease was not renewed.This is the same thing. Ayers is simply raising the lease enough to compensate for hiring an attorney to fight this,so in reality,the State is paying for the defense on a case that they are prosecuting. Idiots.  I'll bet he walks.............



I would have thought you saw the Andy Griffin show where Barney wrote the governor a ticket.

There is something to be said for credibility and representing the rule of law for all people.  I applaud the officers for giving equal treatment regardless of the cost.

I would guess if Mr. Ayer had it to do over again he would keep the lease the same and his mouth shut.  Publicity such as this only hurts him over the long run.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 20, 2007)

general,
  truth be known mr. ayers and sheriff talton don't feed him neither does oaky woods...he is a state ranger...he did a great job in this incident...i think if the state said "no" to this lease they would be in a heap of trouble...especially with the housing market the way it is hear in houston county...i say kick the lease and watch them go broke...they can cath those black bears and relocate them to a better place


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 20, 2007)

*HD*



HOGDOG76 said:


> IM NOT A DOVE HUNTER BUT IF THAT IS WHERE HE FEEDS HIS ELK AND HE THOUGHT HE WAS LEGAL I CAN UNDERSTAND HIS ANGER AT BEING SCREWED WITH. I WOULDNT HAVE RAISED THE PRICE OF THE LEASE THOUGH I WOULD HAVE LEASED IT TO BOYS OUT OF FLORIDA.



I don't dove hunt either.The laws of what are and are not baiting,normal ag practices etc are too confusing  or up to interpretation.If it was my land I was hunting and inviting people to,I'd have made sure we all were in the clear.

BTW,The laws on the legal limit are pretty clear.12 means 12....The sherriffs sons actions,61 birds,reflect badly on the whole crowd.If it was an elk feedlot,instead of a 100 acre dove field,chances are pretty good the others knew he was over the limit.There aren't many legal dove hunts around where a person can kill 61 birds...Those hunts are few and far between...


I don't duck hunt either,I can't identify flying ducks.I'd need someone to point the ones I could shoot out to me.If i killed the wrong one,even if I thought it was "right"I wouldn't confront and cuss the ranger for doing his job....


As far as the land goes,they could prolly sublease that acreage into clubs at that price,but unless Ted Turner shows some interest,other than the state,there are very few customers for leasing that large of a tract.....Let them pay their own taxes this year and the next and the next...Then when they can't afford it anymore,hopefully the state can buy it at a fire sale price......Like they should have before....

HD,maybe they'd let you run your dogs on there if you'd lobby for the rest of the hunters too


----------



## DoeMaster (Jun 20, 2007)

*Justice for All*

It's nice to see that the DNR held the well-to-do in this case to the same standards as everyone else.  As for the Peach County Justice System.....I doubt this case will ever make it to court.  As for shopping at the Sports Center in Perry......we've now got the new Bass Pro in Macon and the Sports Center won't ever get another dollar from me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 20, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how the publications that accept advertising money from Mr. Ayers handle this case.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 20, 2007)

In the end the folks cited will walk free and clear, and the ranger who issued the citation will find it impossible to do his job in that county. When it comes to small town 'gubmint', laws and rules don't apply to those in positions of power whether it is drugs, gambling, fish and game laws or any other. Too many palms get greased. If you got connections, you get away scot free. That should come as a surprise to no one.
The only question is whether the state will pony up and pay what amounts to blackmail.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 20, 2007)

exactly gadeerwoman and thats why this disgusts me!!


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 20, 2007)

FYI, there are some posts in the Campfire forum that link to a comments forum at the Macon Telegraph on this article.  Also there is one post there from Mr. Ayers with some responses to the events.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 20, 2007)

i read them greers, still some issues with that article


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> It will be interesting to see how the publications that accept advertising money from Mr. Ayers handle this case.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jun 20, 2007)

i guarantee you that the houston home journal wont publish a word of this


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 20, 2007)

Small towns are a strange culture sometimes. If your local small town paper publishes police reports try looking for stuff you get wind of that concern the higher connected folks in town. From what gets published you'd think there were no folks in the town or county who aren't either african-american, hispanic, or trailer trash. The connected folks get their names removed from any published police report or else the entire situation gets swept under the rug and no charges are filed. The only time it will show up in a local paper is if the Atlanta papers get wind of it and print something. Then suddenly it's like it is 'new' news.


----------



## Son (Jun 20, 2007)

*disgust me?*

Bunch of attaboys for the DNR officers...

Hope everybody in DNR supports em too...


----------



## General Lee (Jun 20, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> I would have thought you saw the Andy Griffin show where Barney wrote the governor a ticket.The Andy Griffith Show was a FICTIONAL show centered around a small town in NC.This is true life in Ga.........


----------



## General Lee (Jun 20, 2007)

Remember,As of now Mr Ayers has only been accused of a crime.It will take 12 of his peers from Houston County to agree with DNR for him to be actually deemed guilty.As far as him going broke  if DNR doesn't lease this land back,there is a line from NC to Fla of willing folks to lease the land and pay more than the state.As far as "priviledges for the big landowners" goes,Holcomb and another big wheel from DNR have already taken a day of their time,traveled to Houston Co in a state car,using state gas,in an effort to smooth this over.When was the last time you heard of such?Let's see,$32,000 in raised lease price,prosecuting charges from the DA,12 jurors,etc.,we're at around $40,000 so far for a few doves.Our tax dollars at work............


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like somebody on here actually promotes the game
violations!!!!!!

Whether it ever gets to court or not, or if it is swept under the carpet with nothing done, the DNR Officers on the scene did exactly what they were supposed to do, and it seems like the Chief Officers at headquarters also supported them in the charges.  Money may buy this hole situation out and nothing ever become of it.  Well, not
actually, something has already come of it, publicity and lots of it.  The paper has had letters to the Editor every day since the original hit the papers, and ALL are fumed
at the actions and have become customers of else where and not the Sports Center, so some money will be lost and that is gauranteed.  Whether PEach County LAw will support the rich or support the law, that is to be seen


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 20, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> I don't dove hunt either.The laws of what are and are not baiting,normal ag practices etc are too confusing  or up to interpretation.If it was my land I was hunting and inviting people to,I'd have made sure we all were in the clear.
> 
> BTW,The laws on the legal limit are pretty clear.12 means 12....The sherriffs sons actions,61 birds,reflect badly on the whole crowd.If it was an elk feedlot,instead of a 100 acre dove field,chances are pretty good the others knew he was over the limit.There aren't many legal dove hunts around where a person can kill 61 birds...Those hunts are few and far between...
> 
> ...



IF YOU DONT THINK THERE ARE HUNTERS FROM FLORIDA THAT WILL LEASE THAT LAND AT 8 DOLLARS AN ACRE YOU NEED TO SPEND SOME TIME ON THE LEASE FORUM. THEY CAN BREAK IT UP INTO 10 LEASES AND MAKE MORE THAN THEY DO FROM THE STATE.AND YES THEY MIGHT LET ME RUN MY DOGS UNLIKE THE IGNORANT FOLKS THAT RUN THE WMA'S.I DO APPRECIATE THE FACT THE RANGERS ENFORCED THE LAW FAIRLY.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2007)

General Lee said:


> Remember,As of now Mr Ayers has only been accused of a crime.It will take 12 of his peers from Houston County to agree with DNR for him to be actually deemed guilty.As far as him going broke  if DNR doesn't lease this land back,there is a line from NC to Fla of willing folks to lease the land and pay more than the state.As far as "priviledges for the big landowners" goes,Holcomb and another big wheel from DNR have already taken a day of their time,traveled to Houston Co in a state car,using state gas,in an effort to smooth this over.When was the last time you heard of such?Let's see,$32,000 in raised lease price,prosecuting charges from the DA,12 jurors,etc.,we're at around $40,000 so far for a few doves.Our tax dollars at work............



You'd be surprised. 
And I thought it was the chief of DNR LE and Game management, not Holcomb himself. 

T


----------



## General Lee (Jun 20, 2007)

Throwback said:


> You'd be surprised.
> And I thought it was the chief of DNR LE and Game management, not Holcomb himself.
> 
> T


I stand corrected,it was West and another big wheel.My point is,I'd bet if it was't a big fish such as Ayers that was involved,it would not garner such attention.........


----------



## General Lee (Jun 20, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> Money may buy this hole situation out and nothing ever become of it.  Well, not
> actually, something has already come of it, publicity and lots of it.  The paper has had letters to the Editor every day since the original hit the papers, and ALL are fumed
> at the actions and have become customers of else where and not the Sports Center, so some money will be lost and that is gauranteed.  Whether PEach County LAw will support the rich or support the law, that is to be seen


Wrong. Sure, a few who like many on here are jealous of Ayers and are already somewhat miffed at him because he purchased this tract will use this situation to cry,but Ayers will actually be a hero to other land OWNERS,who are also tired of the oppression brought forth by DNR,and they're the ones that spend the big bucks at his store,not the ones that own a 1/4 acre in the suburbs that stop in to buy a bottle of Tinks...........


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 20, 2007)

buckeye1 said:


> i guarantee you that the houston home journal wont publish a word of this



"Now that's a fact Jack!!"  - Bill Murray


----------



## matthewsman (Jun 20, 2007)

*I forgot about that crowd...*



HOGDOG76 said:


> IF YOU DONT THINK THERE ARE HUNTERS FROM FLORIDA THAT WILL LEASE THAT LAND AT 8 DOLLARS AN ACRE YOU NEED TO SPEND SOME TIME ON THE LEASE FORUM. THEY CAN BREAK IT UP INTO 10 LEASES AND MAKE MORE THAN THEY DO FROM THE STATE.AND YES THEY MIGHT LET ME RUN MY DOGS UNLIKE THE IGNORANT FOLKS THAT RUN THE WMA'S.I DO APPRECIATE THE FACT THE RANGERS ENFORCED THE LAW FAIRLY.



Them darn psuedo yankees.....  It went to 10.25 an acre...I pay 12 myself.....

 If they'd allow hog hunting with dogs on wma I'd get a dog or two myself...as it it is I don't have any acsess to pigs worth keepin' a dog....

I think they don't really want to get rid of wma pigs


----------



## Throwback (Jun 20, 2007)

General Lee said:


> I stand corrected,it was West and another big wheel.My point is,I'd bet if it was't a big fish such as Ayers that was involved,it would not garner such attention.........



To a point, maybe. 

T


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 20, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> Them darn psuedo yankees.....  It went to 10.25 an acre...I pay 12 myself.....
> 
> If they'd allow hog hunting with dogs on wma I'd get a dog or two myself...as it it is I don't have any acsess to pigs worth keepin' a dog....
> 
> I think they don't really want to get rid of wma pigs



I FIGURED HED GIVE I TO THE FLORIDA BOYS AT THE OLD PRICE UNLESS FWC WROTE HIM A TICKET FOR TOO MANY SNAPPER OR SOMETHING. YOU CAN HUNT ANYTHING IN GA ON AT LEAST ONE WMA WITH DOGS EXCEPT BEAR AND HOGS. GUESS THE HOGS ARE ENDANGERED.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 22, 2007)

General Lee
What oppression has DNR brought forth.  Lost me on that one bud.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 23, 2007)

Will never spend another dime at " Poor-Sports Center".
They were always arrogant when I shopped there and this just confirms my beliefs. Nothing short of black-mailing the state and therefore hard working taxpayers Macon Telegraph had an excellent editorial response in last weeks paper, Tues or Wed editon I believe.


----------



## gatorhater (Jun 23, 2007)

General Lee,  This is the first I have heard of the "Oppression" by DNR. Please tell all.
HOGDOG, I agree with you that the State should have bought the land.  But, don't be mistaken Ayer's and the like are bad guys in this. Do you actually believe that he feeds his ELK by spreading wheat on the ground in grass.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 23, 2007)

gatorhater said:


> General Lee,  This is the first I have heard of the "Oppression" by DNR. Please tell all.
> HOGDOG, I agree with you that the State should have bought the land.  But, don't be mistaken Ayer's and the like are bad guys in this. Do you actually believe that he feeds his ELK by spreading wheat on the ground in grass.



IF HE DUMPED IT OUT AND ONE ELK ATE IT HE WAS LEGAL IN MY OPINION.IF DNR WANTED TO CONTEND THAT INTERPRETATION THEN GIVE THE MAN A WARNING AND BUST HIM IF HE DOES IT AGAIN.AS FAR AS THE LEASE PRICE GOES, HE WAS UNDERCHARGING THE STATE AND HAS THE RIGHT TO RAISE ANYTIME HE WANTS ITS A BUSINESS. I DONT THINK IT IS HIS RESPONSIBILITY TO SUBSIDIZE PUBLIC HUNTERS BY ONLY CHARGING 8 DOLLARS AN ACRE.


----------



## Zeroed270 (Jun 23, 2007)

Bottom line is this:  If you think Mr Ayer is an arrogant, big headed, holier than thou, rich as he** business owner, then don't patronize the Sports Center anymore.  In the end, he won't suffer financially.  As far as the post earlier saying he is innocent until proven guilty, so was OJ and Michael Jackson.   The court of public opinion is all that matters.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hunting season is fast approaching!Just wanted to refresh everyones memory of what a greedy bunch these guys are.I will never set foot in the sports center again.Mr. ayers is certainly more concerned with profit than preserving the hunting land at oaky.And who knows what theyll buy up next!Ocomulgee?


----------



## potsticker (Jul 19, 2007)

The state could just condemn the land and buy it for their price. Just like the power co. does or the counties to build ** roads and sutch. Lets abuse the goverment, its allready corrupt!


----------



## potsticker (Jul 19, 2007)

this is all the fault of global warming and m.vick!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 19, 2007)

I can pass this on for fact to you guys and gals.  Charles Ayer paid fine, 550.00 to probate court.  Neal Talton paid fine of 660.00 (over limit) to probate court.  So the case is now closed as far as any violations go.  Another fact, and this is in the game laws, that it IS legal to hunt birds over a feed lot, it just does not specify wildlife feed lot or Livestock
feed lot.  Who oknows???

Now Mike Vick, that's another story.  Is he or ain't he?


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 19, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> I can pass this on for fact to you guys and gals.  Charles Ayer paid fine, 550.00 to probate court.  Neal Talton paid fine of 660.00 (over limit) to probate court.  So the case is now closed as far as any violations go.  Another fact, and this is in the game laws, that it IS legal to hunt birds over a feed lot, it just does not specify wildlife feed lot or Livestock
> feed lot.  Who oknows???



Are either of these violations severe enough to fall under restrictions put forth by the Violator Compact Act?

As in; if say one of these guys wanted to hunt in another state that's also in the Violator Compact,...would their hunting priveledges now be affected negatively?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bound2Ramble said:


> Are either of these violations severe enough to fall under restrictions put forth by the Violator Compact Act?
> 
> As in; if say one of these guys wanted to hunt in another state that's also in the Violator Compact,...would their hunting priveledges now be affected negatively?



I THINK THAT WOULD ONLY APPLY TO A SUSPENSION OR REVOCATION OF PRIVLEDGES. NEITHER OF WHICH IS BEING APPLIED IN GA, JUST A FINE AND YOU ARE FREE TO GO. 

IF THE FEEDLOT WAS LEGIT WHY THE FINE?


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 20, 2007)

*I understand*

I understand the over the limit fine.I'm sure if the feedlot deal was a judgement call,it was swayed by his attitude....


----------



## COYOTE X (Jul 20, 2007)

This was an interesting read for sure! The final thought is this. Ranger Fox is to be respected for his integrity and commended for upholding the officers oath. Proud to have the DNR command staff back their Ranger and support Georgia law instead of backing away due to local AND state political ties. Everyone that wears a badge feels the shame from the Sheriffs "aledged" behavior. This is a classic example of why other agencies are suspicious of "good'ol boy" politics. Glad it has been resolved in the Courtroom, now I hope locals don't forget. COYOTE X


----------



## whchunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*CROOK*



Larry Rooks said:


> Another fact, and this is in the game laws, that it IS legal to hunt birds over a feed lot, it just does not specify wildlife feed lot or Livestock
> feed lot.  Who knows???
> 
> In the original post I read the following:
> ...


----------



## whchunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*INFORM THE PUBLIC*



maconducks said:


> How long do you think a public picket line in front of the sports center would last before the sheriff shut it down????



*Why not just make copies of the thread report and put one under everone's windshield at the Perry Buckarama?*


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 20, 2007)

wchunter
In Ga you can legally hunt birds over a livestock feed lot, meaning that throwing corn, wheat, etc on the ground to feed them, not planting or mowing.  I do not understand the part about feed lots being ONLY for livestock or what, it just stated feed lots.  Livestock was not specified in what I saw.

Upom contacting several different people, I was told by some it is legal and by some it is not legal so I can't get a
definite answer on this one.  Further contacts show a conflict between the incident report and what was said took place.  One both citations, on the violator copy, the tickets indicated a fine of $66.00 vs 550.00 and 650.00.
On the violator copy, there was NO indication on the over the limit as to how many birds were killed.  But, on the
officers copy, it was penciled in LATER, not at the time of writing.  There were several Rangers on scene and there is some conflicting storied between them too.  SO, who knows what the devil took place.  If it was illegal, fines have been paid, if not paid anyway for baiting.  

I don't take anything a local paper prints, 30 years in Law Enforcement gave me that education, cause usually it ain't all right


----------



## whchunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> wchunter
> In Ga you can legally hunt birds over a livestock feed lot, meaning that throwing corn, wheat, etc on the ground to feed them, not planting or mowing.  I do not understand the part about feed lots being ONLY for livestock or what, it just stated feed lots.  Livestock was not specified in what I saw.
> 
> Upom contacting several different people, I was told by some it is legal and by some it is not legal so I can't get a
> ...



My point is in this case was the feedlot was supposedly for elk. It stated seed were scattered through the grass. I think one has to ask: is scattering seed on the ground a normal and financially acceptable method of feeding elk or is it just a way of getting around the law to kill more doves. From what you're saying about the fine discrepancy it sounds like there are probably questions as to just how much was actually paid. No one knows what goes on behind closed doors and as you say we'll probably never know the whole true story. Different rules for different (rich) folks. 
The only thing we can be sure of is these guys are not true sportsmen and if they are not honest in one respect they probably aren't in other dealings. They won't be getting my business anymore.


----------



## woody777 (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a bad experience with a boat purchase at The Sports Center years ago.
I know who I believe.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jul 23, 2007)

There has to be a law for this. He basically tried to bribe a law enforcement officer. That sheriff should be canned for not upholding the law with the game warden.


----------



## DCOMP54 (Jul 24, 2007)

*SHERIFFS BUDDY*

THE SHERIFF IN QUESTION HERE,  HIS BUDDY WHICH WORKED  FOR HIM IN SOME CAPACITY WAS BUSTED FOR DEALING DRUGS BY THE GBI AND LOCAL LAW ENFORCEMENT. (his Buddy,was one of the major king pins, THRU AN ONGOING INVESTIGATION. NOT ALL IS HAPPY IN HIS PARADISE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 24, 2007)

UH OH, THAT AIN'T GOOD, said the Sheriff


----------



## Sling (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's more...
http://www.macon.com/197/story/106128.html
You folks in Houston County need to pay attention to this.  You DO have a voice.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 6, 2007)

Now then, it looks like Oaky Woods will be no more if the zoning thingie goes thru, but a water waist managemtn plant and big old subdivision????????????????  Just have to wait and see


----------



## mikey (Aug 7, 2007)

money money money, thats what its all about money.  they got it we dont so we wont get it, it all about money.  so yall buy a lot and house over there and help them get richer


----------



## rustvyper (Aug 7, 2007)

I know this is going to be the unpopular view - but it's their land & they should be able to do with it what they want. I live 5 min from oaky woods & I'll be crying when I can't hunt there anymore, but they paid the money.
I don't like to see the erosion of property rights, whether it be from tree-huggers trying to protect a 2 headed turtle or people who are upset (rightfully so) that their hunting land was being taken away. It sucks, but it is their land & this is america.


----------



## potsticker (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont condone illegal activity but the reason a lot of people dont dove hunt anymore is the regs are too confusing.I use to host a dove shoot in rockdale county and several  hundred doves would be harvested in one afternoon. Now days you cant top sew wheat and the chances of growing millet or sunflower with our weather just isnt worth it. I was on a shoot a few years back in stockbridge, as we were leaving the feds came in and fined the shooters still in the field. They were hunting a field of burmuda grass that been fertilized with cow manure. The cow manure contained un digested corn. Maybe the state should buy this property at okey woods, we pay enough.


----------



## Sling (Aug 7, 2007)

Rustvyper - there's alot of history with this situation. It's not about some that are better off than most and able to purchase property for development. It involves arrogance, greed and unethical govt practices.
The way I see it, Ayers and Co. are either threatening and pushing to get the State to purchase, or they actually feel they can develop and sell the property.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 7, 2007)

who is the sherrifs buddy that got busted?.....


----------

